# Rhinox 2000/5000 diffuseur



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

Hi,

I would like to try one of those diffusers on my 40G which run with an Aqua Medic 1000 at the moment.
The 2000 (for 20-40G aquarium), is it enough for a 40G or should I go for the 5000 (over 40G aquarium)?


----------



## Supercoley1 (May 28, 2007)

The 2000 will work fine in a 40G..

I use one with 2bps in a 30G and it doesn't give max bubbles so in a 40G should be just about perfect.

Andy


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

Thanks Andy,

That was my feeling as well, just wanted confirmation  .


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I use a Rhinox 2000 in my 33 gal. It's excellent but you do need to buy the suction caps separate. The 5000 comes supplied. 

Keep it clean using bleach every week or so to ensure the bubbles stay tiny. It's surprising the difference after such a short time. 

Another tip is to position it to ensure the water flow picks up the bubbles and fires them all over the tank.


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

gf225 said:


> I use a Rhinox 2000 in my 33 gal. It's excellent but you do need to buy the suction caps separate. The 5000 comes supplied.
> 
> Keep it clean using bleach every week or so to ensure the bubbles stay tiny. It's surprising the difference after such a short time.
> 
> Another tip is to position it to ensure the water flow picks up the bubbles and fires them all over the tank.


Thanks for the reply and tips George, I hop I won't be disappointed. They seam to be much more maintenance than an external reactor, I never had to clean my AM 1000 in over one year I got it. That is a big plus in my book (I am lazy). 
But I know after using the Tom Barr reactor for quiet a while before, the mist is much better than a complete CO2 dissolution. So finger cross.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Yes, it will be interesting to see what difference you see with the different injection methods. 

Be sure to keep us updated.

I'll be using the AM1000 in my next tank, a 5x2x2 planted discus. 

One thing you will notice straight away with CO2 mist is the white bubbles against the black background (if you have one). My 33 gal. doesn't have a background and the wall behind is white so the bubbles aren't noticeable.


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

gf225 said:


> Yes, it will be interesting to see what difference you see with the different injection methods.
> 
> Be sure to keep us updated.
> 
> ...


Well, I think if the diffuser work properly, it should be better than an inline external reactor (mist).
I am not sure about an AM1000 alone on a 5x2x2, if I crank to mush CO2 in my 40G with a ProII 2028, I can see some bubbles coming out my lylli pipe. Have you reed the journal of Scolley on PT? He use something (I never heard of it before) to dissolve his CO2 and said he will never go back to an external reactor.

If I am not happy with the Rhinox 2000, I will probably try the Cal Aqua Inline diffuser. Will see.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

Not seen the PT thread. So you have a link to the actual post, please? Does it sit in the tank?

I don't really see how the Cal Aqua inline would be better than the AM1000. Unless it's inline on the filter _output_ so the bubbles aren't 100% dissolved before it hits the water column.


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

gf225 said:


> Not seen the PT thread. So you have a link to the actual post, please? Does it sit in the tank?
> 
> I don't really see how the Cal Aqua inline would be better than the AM1000. Unless it's inline on the filter _output_ so the bubbles aren't 100% dissolved before it hits the water column.


I don't have a link to the actual post, to many pages. I think he talk about it some where in the last pages.
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/47667-son-kahuna-new-pics-56k-warning.html

The Cal Aqua inline suppose to be mounted on the side of the glass of the aquarium just before the Lily pipe, so I would imagine It should do the job. The thing is, the cleaning must be a pain.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

alexandre said:


> I don't have a link to the actual post, to many pages. I think he talk about it some where in the last pages.
> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/47667-son-kahuna-new-pics-56k-warning.html
> 
> The Cal Aqua inline suppose to be mounted on the side of the glass of the aquarium just before the Lily pipe, so I would imagine It should do the job. The thing is, the cleaning must be a pain.


Cheers!

I guess less cleaning as there's less algae (less light).


----------



## alexandre (Jun 28, 2005)

gf225 said:


> Cheers!
> 
> I guess less cleaning as there's less algae (less light).


Well, I not sure about that, I get more algae in the tubing than I get in the part of the Lilly pipe which is submerged.


----------

